# white worm looking critter.. in my bud!!!



## kaotik (Oct 24, 2008)

so one of my plants wasn't looking good this morning.. few of the buds looked like they were dying/rottin.. gettting brown looking.
i was messing with it, debating whether to just take it down. and i noticed near the brown buds, the leaves were falling off really easy, then i squeezed it pulling a leaf off, and some weird worm/caterpillar looking bug came out.. i tried to grab him, but he fell down and dissappeared..

what the heck could it be? (and could it be contageous?) it had a little black head (i actually thought it was a small bug, but then more of his body came out)
black head, white body, really tiny (maybe 1/4 - 1/2 inch) about the width of a pin. i don't know if he was living withing/on the bud, or if he was inside the plant (it looked like he was inside it)

sorry no pics, couldn't find him again.. really worried now. 
trying to find pics of critters to identify and find out what damage it'll do, thought i'd post and see if there's any quick responses as to what it is/could be.


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmmm, that's a tough one. My buddy had the same thing going on with his outdoor crop this summer and actually solved the problem by spraying sugarwater on his plant(sparingly)

What kinda soil you using, might just be a traveller fom your bag of soil.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 24, 2008)

it was an outdoor plant, but it's inside finishing now.. it's been in the same soil for a while now, plant is only a few weeks from harvest.

i wish i could've cought the bugger to show you guys.. it seems like it's a hard one to trace (or i just don't know any good bug ID sites.. google aint helping much)

thankfully it's on my worst looking plant, but i'm still worried.. usually when there's 1 bug, there's more.
i think i'm just gonna pull it. but still like to find out what it was (what to look for on my other plants)


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well if it WAS outside then that's a bit of a mystery. Could be an inch worm, could be the larva or an earthworm. If you are finishing the plant off I would cut ay buds that are infected(or look to be) and get the little buggers out of there. Any buds that look healthy and unattacked, leave on to finsih and reap the rewards of all the extra nutrients.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 24, 2008)

pretty sure it's the larvae of something.. 
i've found Gnat Larvae looks very similar. leaning towards that untill i find pictures or evidence of something else. (they apparently live in the soil, this guy was up near the top of my plant)


----------

